# Benutzerkontensteuerung Windows 7 für eine Datei deaktivieren?



## hills (11. Januar 2009)

*Benutzerkontensteuerung Windows 7 für eine Datei deaktivieren?*

Hi Leute

Also ich hab das Problem das immer wenn ich z.b. den RivaTuner starte dieses Benutzerkontosteuerungsbild kommt, ich kann ja diese Steuerung (Sicherung) ausschalten, doch kanni ch das auch nur einzelnt für eine Datei?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Benutzerkontensteuerung Windows 7 für eine Datei deaktivieren?*



hills schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Also ich hab das Problem das immer wenn ich z.b. den RivaTuner starte dieses Benutzerkontosteuerungsbild kommt, ich kann ja diese Steuerung (Sicherung) ausschalten, doch kanni ch das auch nur einzelnt für eine Datei?


Nur mit Vista/Win7 Mitteln geht das nicht(zumindest soweit Ich weis).
Es gibt da aber eine Möglichkeit: UAC (Benutzerkontensterung) für bestimmte Anwendungen umgehen Tipps und Tricks - Go Windows Vista - Forum News Hilfe Board-
Ist zwar für Vista..., aber wie wir alle wissen ist Win7 im Grunde sowieso Vista


----------



## Snade (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Benutzerkontensteuerung Windows 7 für eine Datei deaktivieren?*

jop in win7 geht das genauso!


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Benutzerkontensteuerung Windows 7 für eine Datei deaktivieren?*

Ah super dann schau ich mir das mal an.
Das sollte MS da so einbauen sonst ist das UAC Überflüssig weils alle deaktivieren.
Danke für deinen Tip.


----------

